# GPUz and 7970 Crossfire issue...



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

*GPUz and 7970 Crossfire issue...(GPUz freezes system)*

Not sure if this has been covered before or if the scope reaches past my PC, however, with at least the 12.10 and 12.11 beta drivers, if I try to open GPUz to capture the score screenshot (after the benchmark of course) it freezes my whole system to a hard reboot. Happens through all 3DMarks, Unigine Heaven (hwbot).

This happened with HIS cards (7850s and 7970s)... Not sure about any other brand. 

Help!


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 3, 2012)

Same here. I open GPUZ 1st and then run benchie. It works then.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2012)

That is what I have to do... was yours on another brand outside of HIS?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2012)

Pretty sure this happens to me too, asus and sapphire 7970s reference cards. I haven't used GPUz lately so can't verify te last time this happened.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 4, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> That is what I have to do... was yours on another brand outside of HIS?




3 x Sapphires Dog.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 5, 2012)

BUMP!

Is this a known issue that I missed or............?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 5, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Is this a known issue that I missed or............?



Looks like it.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Is this a known issue that I missed or............?



This seems to be related to the AMD driver. Can you check if it happens with 12.8 or earlier?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 7, 2012)

I had 12.8 handy and it showed the same behavior on my PC.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like its on mobile 7970's as well.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175851


----------



## alamakluke (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Earth for posting on the other thread.

I've had GPUZ freeze both my rigs. The only thing that is coming between both rigs is Windows 8 and GPUZ 0.6.6 for me. My first rig got 2xSapphire 7970 in CF using 12.11beta 8 drivers, and my 2nd rig is using a MSI 7770 with AMD official 12.10 drivers and both rigs have the problem. 

But a way around it is too open GPUZ before you bench, that works all the time.

Hope they fix it shortly.


----------



## alamakluke (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to add something right now. I just open up GPUZ, no problem I was going to start benching but instead I decided to try to save the GPU bios to disk and my rig crashed. So GPUZ is crashing on different situations.


----------



## Plug (Jan 15, 2013)

Has the maker vanished ? lol

this is also happening to me, complete system lockup when running previous and latest GPUz

2x HIS 7950s.

works perfect if i run it after a reboot but if i dont run it and boot system after 10 minutes i decide to run it, it completely locks.

this needs fixed ASAP, i think its the way GPUz detects the cards, something must have changed with 7 series cards.


----------



## Plug (Jan 16, 2013)

well wizzard has been online for quite a wile these past 2 days, and no replys to his gpuz customers
wonder where he is :/

this is a massive issue for lots of people with 7 series cards. the detection is just not quite right

AIDA64 has perfected the detection as there is no issues with that program when it detects our cards or sensors.

but use GPUZ instant lockup.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't get lock-ups?


Can you give me a step-by-step rundown of how to make it happen?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2013)

confirmed. waiting for 13.1 to check if it fixes the problem or if i have to work around it on my own


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 16, 2013)

Glad to see it's not just me having this issue.


----------



## Plug (Jan 16, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> confirmed. waiting for 13.1 to check if it fixes the problem or if i have to work around it on my own



Sweet 
could you give us all some information on whats causing it to happen.
if i reboot my pc and run GPUz as soon as the pc is booted up, it will load up no problem GPUZ

but if i wait and not use it and try to use it 10-20 minutes later it will instant lock ont he GPUZ startup Logo.

This does not happen with AIDA64 at all might want to get in contact with those guys on there sensor card detection ect as there`s might be different to yours....


----------



## Plug (Jan 18, 2013)

UPDATE : 13.1 still the same system lockup when starting up GPUZ 
works after logon but 10 minutes later lockup if you run it again.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2013)

alamakluke said:


> I want to add something right now. I just open up GPUZ, no problem I was going to start benching but instead I decided to try to save the GPU bios to disk and my rig crashed. So GPUZ is crashing on different situations.



i've had this happen as well on my Sapphire


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

After spending half the day crashing the card and resetting the system, it seems that the hang is caused when GPU-Z tries to read the BIOS of the slave card.

GPU-Z asks the driver "is this card in ULPS?" and if yes, then skips BIOS reading. But the AMD driver tells me "no no you can go ahead", and boom system crashed.

Now trying to figure out how to work around this. Not having high hopes. I might just disable BIOS reading completely for all slave cards.



Plug said:


> This does not happen with AIDA64



aida64 never touches the slave bios when ulps is enabled


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2013)

i run a single card tho, and the freeze/crash happens to me


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i run a single card tho, and the freeze/crash happens to me



are you sure it's the same problem?

gpuz will work perfectly fine, you can start it as often as you want. but once you've run a 3d app and then start gpuz the system will hang


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> gpuz will work perfectly fine, you can start it as often as you want. but once you've run a 3d app and then start gpuz the system will hang



so i should restart the PC if i want to save the BIOS?  I've tried 2 times to get GPU Z to read the BIOS of my card and the system freezes/crashes.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so i should restart the PC if i want to save the BIOS?  I've tried 2 times to get GPU Z to read the BIOS of my card and the system freezes/crashes.



does this only happen after running a 3d app?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for taking a look and a whack at resolving it W1z!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 18, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> does this only happen after running a 3d app?



after a fresh restart it saves to file fine but hangs when i try to submit to online database.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> after a fresh restart it saves to file fine but hangs when i try to submit to online database.



seems to be a different bug then. for the people in this thread gpuz hangs the system while it's starting at the splash screen


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

test build attached to this thread, please feedback


----------



## Plug (Jan 19, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> test build attached to this thread, please feedback



Tested, FIXED 
as far as testing goes i run gpuz and it did not crash system, also ripped out both bios`s from slave and master and no crashes,
also then ran a 3d game twice, then waited 5 minutes then run GPUz and it did not crash system, ran perfect no lockups also bios ripping working though not sure if you touched that...

------------------------------------------------

2x His 7950s crossfire

As far as im concerned this build fixed the problem, i will do some more thorough testing and report final findings tomorrow, but as far as initial testing goes, you have fixed the issue.

thankyou 

EDIT UPDATE : so far so good, more testing and no system locks.
i have noticed though on the 2nd GPU sensors ect its showing no GPU LOAD sensor only the first GPU is showing GPU LOAD sensor, and also VRM temps are showing 24c and 25c on both my cards, could it be becuse i have a custom pcb 7950s.... that has no VRM temp sensors or do you have a diagnostic dump to see if my cards do have them but not configured to the correct part of the gpus.

FINAL EDIT: no lockups, works  though i would still like if its possible to get VRM temps on my cards.. and also 2nd card does not show GPU load in the sensors tab.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 20, 2013)

GPU-z locks up my pc too. It doesn't happen all of the time. Every once in a while when launching. Sapphire Trixx does the same thing. 

I don't think that its an issue the program itself since HWinfo does the same. There must be something that just doesn't like getting read. 

I've noticed this since at least 12.7 and have seen this on two different motherboards now.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> GPU-z locks up my pc too. It doesn't happen all of the time. Every once in a while when launching. Sapphire Trixx does the same thing.
> 
> I don't think that its an issue the program itself since HWinfo does the same. There must be something that just doesn't like getting read.
> 
> I've noticed this since at least 12.7 and have seen this on two different motherboards now.



in crossfire? after running a game? fine before?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 20, 2013)

In crossfire, I haven't tried disabling crossfire. It can happen on a fresh boot.

I just saw your earlier post as to why that happens in crossfire. Would that cause the same issue with Trixx?


----------



## Plug (Jan 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> in crossfire? after running a game? fine before?



what about my questions mate, also i dont think he has the same issue as us
cause hwinfo was locking my system up as well basically doing the same as what your gpuz was doing...

that fixed build above though has solved the issue for me GPUZ no longer locks my system up at all and i have run it about 50 times lol even though hwinfo stick locks my system up if i run it after i have run a 3d game or if my system has been running for a wile before running it.

GPUZ above works a treat though.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Would that cause the same issue with Trixx?



yes, trixx and gpu-z use the same underlying hardware engine.

try the gpuz test build from this post and let us know if it works



Plug said:


> cause hwinfo was locking my system up as well basically doing the same as what your gpuz was doing...



my guess is that hwinfo is trying to read the bios, too. it's the amd driver that somehow breaks this functionality. this new gpuz build tries to work around the issue, and it seems to work


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 21, 2013)

Changes are included in current GPU-Z 0.6.7 release build.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, I'll play around with it some more but this build seems to work great so far.


----------



## coolfat (Feb 3, 2013)

I am having the same problem when cf is enable. Any news about fix for this?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2013)

coolfat said:


> I am having the same problem when cf is enable. Any news about fix for this?



have you read this thread?


----------

